# Would you drive this car?



## Gulf Coast (Jul 13, 2009)

lol.. so would ya? 

http://www.corhs.org/cars.html


Maybe I should have posted in chit chat? Im sorry, plz move if not in the right location.


----------



## bettinge (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice car.....and no I would not drive it!


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 13, 2009)

I like tortoises and turtles, but If i had that car i would keep it in the garage... if it fitz :/ lol... YEah i would not drive it,


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 13, 2009)

I've seen that before, and for some reason (even though I really like turtles and tortoises and have about 25 red ears) I think its really, really ugly!!

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Jul 13, 2009)

Yuk! That's all I can say about that....I would never drive it.....never.


----------



## Nay (Jul 13, 2009)

Well it probably gets better milage then my F350 diesal. So I guess yes. 
IF I got it for free!!!


----------



## Itort (Jul 13, 2009)

Have to careful when driving it on wet roads. Looks like a slider.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 13, 2009)

Nope. Unless it was in a parade or something fun.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 14, 2009)

Itort said:


> Have to careful when driving it on wet roads. Looks like a slider.



LOL.. Thats funny.. and Kate a parade is a great idea!!! 

I wonder how long it took them to make the car? Freaky little thing.. lol..


----------



## Isa (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha, it is a cute car, Hmmm I do not think I would drive it...but we never know


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jul 19, 2009)

If I got one looking like at RT I definately would drive it!


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 19, 2009)

whats the MPG? lol


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2009)

I would so drive that car, i have a few desings of mine own to turn a VW bug into a turtle car, I am just looking for a older VW on the cheap and away I go.


----------



## Flametorch (Jul 20, 2009)

Would I drive that car... hellz yah!


----------



## TaraTort (Jul 20, 2009)

haahaaa greatt carr
Itss cool but i wouldnt drivee it


----------



## Mochii (Jul 28, 2009)

HAHAH that's pretty interesting. For me it'll be hard to get used to parking that thing with the head sticking out like that. A parade sounds good  

- M&M


----------



## Stazz (Aug 1, 2009)

Hahahaaaaa I would not be seen in that car, ever. Its funny though!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 2, 2009)

That is hilarious!!! hahaha


----------

